
Firefox Fixes Borked Extensions for Everyone but Legacy Users - ScottFree
https://gizmodo.com/firefox-fixes-borked-extensions-for-everyone-but-legacy-1834548155
======
RunningDroid
Read:"Mozilla fixes extensions for all supported users"

Deprecated versions aren't fixed, but from what I've read the 'fix' is adding
the new certificate to the browser.

------
RenRav
This is hilarious, breaking all the older versions, now they can finally kill
off the holdouts. Good job, you beat me! I'll update to stinking Quantum now.

